# Wald Tomahawk gooseneck



## Foxclassics (Mar 13, 2018)

This was on the Double bar Schwinn Roadster I picked up Saturday. 


















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2018)

Foxclassics said:


> This was on the Double bar Schwinn Roadster I picked up Saturday. View attachment 769979View attachment 769980View attachment 769981View attachment 769982View attachment 769983View attachment 769984View attachment 769985View attachment 769986
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



If your inbox didn't start blowing up the other day it should now! Score V/r Shawn


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 13, 2018)

I bet. Facebook has all day!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2018)

@Balloonatic


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wald-3-or-4-tomahawk-goose-neck-stem.117152/


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2018)

How much ?????


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2018)

How much ?????


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 13, 2018)

Foxclassics said:


> This was on the Double bar Schwinn Roadster I picked up Saturday. View attachment 769979View attachment 769980View attachment 769981View attachment 769982View attachment 769983View attachment 769984View attachment 769985View attachment 769986
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



That will pay for a few nice bikes.


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 14, 2018)

Tomahawk gooseneck is sold. Wasn't going to sell but I can't keep everything!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## removed (Mar 14, 2018)

Foxclassics said:


> Tomahawk gooseneck is sold. Wasn't going to sell but I can't keep everything!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



WHAT BIKE WAS IT STANDARD EQUIPMENT ON??


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> WHAT BIKE WAS IT STANDARD EQUIPMENT ON??



Seen an ad for a deluxe Manton Smith with this stem. Would make sense since M/S used Wald parts on their bikes. 
@mrg


----------



## removed (Mar 14, 2018)

THEY ARE VERY COOL BUT I DIDNT HAVE A CLUE... I HAVE SEEN A FEW BUT NEVER OWNED ONE.  THANKS MY FRIEND


----------



## catfish (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Nashman (Apr 7, 2019)

I used to have a NOS one on my T/B, but it went "with" when I sold the bike, then the seller sold the gooseneck off it, then 10 years later ( This Feb.) when I traded and got the bike back  had to settle for that cool Rollfast aluminum one I found.


----------

